# Staffpad moving screen instead of writing notes



## tiurick (Mar 5, 2022)

Hey guys!
When I try to write anything the pen, the staffpad move the screen instead of writing. 
However, when I hold the pen button, he draw blue lines which i think it is the "selection mode"?.
He only writes if I do little dots, puncturing the screen but even in this situation i am no able to write anything.
Have anyone had this problem?

 

If anyone have any thoughts I really appreciate, I bought an expensive pen only to do this hehe.
I don't know if this is a matter of configuration.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ssnowe (Mar 5, 2022)

Not sure what pen you are using but it looks like the pen driver is configured for mouse mode rather than pen mode


----------



## tiurick (Mar 5, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> Not sure what pen you are using but it looks like the pen driver is configured for mouse mode rather than pen mode


Thanks for the info. I made a reasearch and can't find any way to disable this mouse mode in my pen. I saw that some waccom tablets have this option, but in my driver i cant find.

When I go to the windows configs, the mouse mode was already deactivate on the but maybe the Staffpad recognize as a mouse? 

I'm using a lenovo active pen, on a lenovo yoga 520.


----------



## ssnowe (Mar 5, 2022)

Staffpad may not properly recognize the Lenovo pen driver. Staffpad was made to work with the Microsoft Surface pen and also works with Wacom tablets (the first Surfaces used Wacom pens).

You could always try uninstalling the Lenovo pen driver and then see if Windows will install it's own native pen driver.


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 5, 2022)

Besides all that, you need to rest your hand on the screen


----------



## zolhof (Mar 5, 2022)

A friend has a similar setup to yours (Yoga 720 + Active Pen) and it works as expected. If you discard driver issues, try enabling legacy inking mode:






If that doesn't work, let me know and I'll ask my friend if he has any suggestions.
Also, make sure to enable "ignore touch input" for better palm rejection:


----------



## tiurick (Mar 7, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> Besides all that, you need to rest your hand on the screen


Ok, tried that and no success hehe


----------



## tiurick (Mar 7, 2022)

zolhof said:


> A friend has a similar setup to yours (Yoga 720 + Active Pen) and it works as expected. If you discard driver issues, try enabling legacy inking mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for sharing!!!
Soon as i come back home this week i will try. 

Thanks for all your help until now guys!!


----------

